# The peculiar key of E Major



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

A major key of course does not always means the music is happy. The second movements of Brahms' 4th Symphony, Schubert's Unfinished, and Chopin's opus 10/4 etude are in E Major, but are somber. Are there others to add to this list of the "false positive" key of E Major?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

There are many sunny works composed in this key.

Popular great works include

Bach's very popular violin concerto in E major BWV1042, harpsichord concerto in E major BWV1053.

Mozart's Adaigo for violin and orchestra in E major K261, piano trio #4 in E major K542.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Bruckner considered it to be a contemplative key, e.g. his 7th symphony


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Aurelian said:


> A major key of course does not always means the music is happy. The second movements of Brahms' 4th Symphony, Schubert's Unfinished, and *Chopin's opus 10/4 etude *are in E Major, but are somber. Are there others to add to this list of the "false positive" key of E Major?


Do you mean 10/3?

Both Magnard's second symphony and Scriabin's first symphony have a lot of tension in them.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I think the Adagio in Haydn's Sonata 62 is in E Major.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Aurelian said:


> A major key of course does not always means the music is happy. The second movements of Brahms' 4th Symphony, Schubert's Unfinished, and Chopin's opus 10/4 etude are in E Major, but are somber. Are there others to add to this list of the "*false positive" key *of E Major?


do you think that those pieces would sound happier if transposed in another key?


----------

